# RACE FACE FLANK LEG or Leatt 3DF Hybrid EXT Knee/Shin Guard



## steve.1067 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't ride to much downhill and I live in Texas, so it's hot, rocky and lots of pedaling. I want protection (knee & shin) and I want something that will be somewhat comfortable (bearable in the heat) that I wont dread wearing. I like the idea of not having to take off my shoes to put on the pads, but it's not a deal breaker. Opinions a very welcome, thanks.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have owned the RF Flank, Ambush, and the Leatt in both knee/shin and full length knee/shin.

RF Flank (full knee/shin) - comfortable, warm (terry cloth interior which is why they are comfortable), would size up from what you normally run

RF Ambush (knee/shin) - same traits as Flank

Leatt (full knee/shin) - comfortable, not as warm as the RF, sizing is spot on


Leatt (knee/shin) - same traits as the full knee/shin just less coverage down the bottom of your shin

If you want comfort they are pretty equal although the terry cloth interior on the RF is very comfortable.

If you want more in terms of not burning up Leatt all the way.

I have eaten it on all of these pads and the protection is good and I haven't had issues with the pads moving around or not doing what they need to do.

For knee/shin pads it is a toss up on RF vs Leatt. In my experience the RF definitely fits a size smaller than listed so for me a Lg won't cut it but a Lg Leatt fits as I would expect it to.


----------



## steve.1067 (Oct 19, 2014)

SilentG thanks for the feedback, would you rate one or the other for comfort during pedaling?


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

For pedaling comfort they are pretty similar meaning that once you have them on you aren't going to be thinking about them or having to pull them up/push them down.

I have had some knee pads that dig in around the tendon that runs in to the back outside of your knee but both the RF and Leatt blend in to the point where I don't think about either one.

Elbow and forearm pads are a different kettle of fish...


----------



## steve.1067 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, what is your take on elbow & forearm pads?


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

They all suck - ha!

I've tried a crap ton of them and they tend to cause numbness/irritation at times or they don't fit right and move around.

I have had the best luck with TLD 5550, POC Bone, Leatt 3DF Hybrid, and ION E-Traze.

I live in Arizona so leaving the bike or falling over is going to be all sorts of pokey and abrasive bits doing their best to bust a move on you.

I'm OK with scars from abrasions but getting impaled or looking like a lost a fight with a belt sander isn't ideal when I'm not on my bike.


----------



## steve.1067 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well thanks for all the info, I ordered the Leatt 3DF Hybrid EXT & the TLD 5550.


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

steve.1067,

Would be interested in your opinion of your new knee and elbow pads?


----------



## steve.1067 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hardtail1416, The elbow pads came in today and they seem like they are high quality. I road the other day with the knee pads and kind of felt like I was a hockey player at first, they are solid. I was very careful with the measurements and I fell in the middle of L/XL size, although the fit around the thigh is tight, hopefully over time they will loosen abit. I peddled for about an hour and I could tell they were there, but not to uncomfortable and I imagine they will get better with time.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I found the only elbow pads that have worked for me are the G-Form ones. The knee pads (either standard or elite) are good in the summer but suck in the winter because they stiffen up so much.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

FWIW I'm in hot humid Florida and have nothing bad to day about POC VPD airs.
I don't hesitate to wear them for just about any ride. They're the coolest and most comfortable I've tried for lighter duty.


----------

